# desert iguana, chuckwalla or uromastyx



## Harry Waller (Sep 2, 2015)

Im thinking about getting a vegetarian lizard so my choices are between the desert Iguana, chuckwalla or uromastyx and Im looking for some help deciding which i should get. so anyone who has owned 2 or all of these lizards and can give me a comparison between there attitudes based on experience. (i know all lizards have there own personality's but which lizard in general suits what Im looking for) which of these lizards is the most intelligent which is the most affectionate and which is the most energetic or do they all have similar personality's and behaviors (I want a lizard that is quite active and affectionate enough to chill with any insight would be much appreciated : victory:


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Harry.

I recall a similar thread a few months ago where someone was interested in owning one of these three species/genera or similar species. It might be worth doing a search for it, an advanced search of the 'Lizard' section using the word chuckwalla should bring it up near the top. Also Uros aren't just a species they are a whole genus so there are many species to choose from.

From what I have seen the Desert Iguanas seem to be the most active of the choices. But I certainly wouldn't associate the word affectionate with any species of reptile. I also don't think any reptile would make a good 'chill buddy'.



Gavin.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Chuckwallas are awesome, so are desert iguanas. 
I have kept a chuck, he was lovely, handle able


----------



## Harry Waller (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for the help and advice I like the look of the desert iguana the most but i have a bad feeling that if i ever let it out in my garden or outside anywhere it would immediately sprint off into the distance but the chuckwalla seems to be slower and bigger and more friendly and i would be able to take it outside more because i don't want a lizard that just stays in the cage ideally the viv will be open a lot of the time giving it freedom to walk around my room when it wants (this is all based on videos and assumptions if you have either correct me if im wrong)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Harry Waller said:


> Thanks for the help and advice I like the look of the desert iguana the most but i have a bad feeling that if i ever let it out in my garden or outside anywhere it would immediately sprint off into the distance but the chuckwalla seems to be slower and bigger and more friendly and i would be able to take it outside more because i don't want a lizard that just stays in the cage ideally the viv will be open a lot of the time giving it freedom to walk around my room when it wants (this is all based on videos and assumptions if you have either correct me if im wrong)


Hi mate.
All reptiles have the ability to spring in open spaces, chucks are no different, they can move when they need too  

Best thing to do, is build a small boxed in outdoor area where they can get natural sunlight in the summer months for periods of time.

Don't under-estimate a chucks speed.  
Good luck though, they are amazing reptiles.


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

Harry Waller said:


> Thanks for the help and advice I like the look of the desert iguana the most but i have a bad feeling that if i ever let it out in my garden or outside anywhere it would immediately sprint off into the distance but the chuckwalla seems to be slower and bigger and more friendly and i would be able to take it outside more because i don't want a lizard that just stays in the cage ideally the viv will be open a lot of the time giving it freedom to walk around my room when it wants (this is all based on videos and assumptions if you have either correct me if im wrong)


Letting a desert species who enjoy very high temps free roam through a cold room isn't very beneficial for them either. These species need a certain environment that the viv maintains. Letting them roam around in a (cold) room for long periods of time can lead to all sorts of health issues. 

You could look into some European lizards/tortoises that can be kept outdoor year round if a cage bothers you. Keep in mind that the best way to give your animal access to outdoors, is pretty much always in a outdoor pen. Leashes or letting them sit on your lap is good way to lose your animal.


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

I totally agree with Creed.

I own all 3 species, and they need it really hot. So unless you are from a desert climate its not a good idea to let them "free roam" the house. It will get to cold to quick and they will not return to their cage by themselves to search for heat....... they will try to hide somewhere, get to cold and wont move.

I do have outside cages, but as I'm in the Netherlands with about the same weather as in the UK, I only use them for that few days a year the temperature rises to above the 26 / 27 celcius, so in the sun that will be way warmer. They do love natural sunlight, but going outside does stress them too. My dessert lizards are stressed easier than the chucks and most Uromastyx.

Like Salazar said, do not underestamate the speed of a chuck, same goes for a Uromastyx, if they run they are gone, and they can get in every little crack.

You can check some basic care on our website www.agamen.nl about all 3 species.

gr. Kamiel


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

khamers said:


> I totally agree with Creed.
> 
> I own all 3 species, and they need it really hot. So unless you are from a desert climate its not a good idea to let them "free roam" the house. It will get to cold to quick and they will not return to their cage by themselves to search for heat....... they will try to hide somewhere, get to cold and wont move.
> 
> ...


It's great to see some more Dutch people on this forum. At this rate we'll take over this forum in no time. 

I've seen someone else keep Uromastyx outside in pens as well (with good weather), with the use of small greenhouses scattered through the pen. I've been working out building an outdoor enclosure myself for another species all together. So I would be very grateful if you posted some pictures of your outdoor pens for some inspiration.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I haven't done Chuckwalla's but I do have a trio of Morrocan Uro's & a trio of Desert Iguana, both are good to keep/rewarding but obviously the latter can be more active/skittish althought mine are now quite accepting of hands lifting them up when spot cleaning etc. I keep both in very similar set ups, mainly sand with some coir mixed in, large heavy rocks forming caves/perches, nice & hot, frequently changed UV strips & red spots at night.

Good luck whichever you choose


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

Harry Waller said:


> ..... I like the look of the desert iguana the most but i have a bad feeling that if i ever let it out in my garden or outside anywhere it would immediately sprint off into the distance ......



I have a pair of desert iguanas. They are most certainly not suitable to let them out in your garden. Your above statement is pretty much spot on.

Also they do also eat bugs, not just veg, so probably not what you are looking for.


----------

